# Placement of a canister filter... Will this setup work ?



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

Could anyone tell me if this setup could work ??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You need to read the fine print on the fluval. Many filters specify a range of allowable height difference.


----------



## AnthonyC4C (Mar 27, 2013)

Any reason you basically have your tank on the floor?


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

AnthonyC4C said:


> Any reason you basically have your tank on the floor?


Simply because I didn't have any other place in the room for a tank this big. At least it's not directly on the floor.


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

emc7 said:


> You need to read the fine print on the fluval. Many filters specify a range of allowable height difference.


I sent them an email about this issue. I'm waiting for their reply.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some zoomed's can sit at tank level and the HOT magnums hang on the back. I think some of the bigger canisters won't prime correctly without being a lot below the tank. Let us know what they say. I have a lot of bottom tanks.

I thought they would just work less effectively, but the only Magnum 350 I ran on a bottom tank quit. Coincidence, right? The ones of top tanks keep on going.


----------

